# oral tumours



## shebala (May 14, 2011)

hi im shebala. i am looking for advice on oral tumours in cockatiels. My cockatiel has a large growth on the side of his beak. the root is in his mouth the main tumour is growing out the side of his distorted beak. it almost looks like a speach bubble. the (non avian) vet says its inoperable due to his age (12 years) and because of his size. she suggests we put him to sleep as it will eventually kill him. hes not suffering at the moment so am reluctant to do this if theres something that can be done. any advice would be very gratefully recieved

regards


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum

If you hang on im sure your question will be answered as soon as possible 

Im so sorry to hear about your tiel and i wish you all the best


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Please*...it would really help if you can post some good clear photos to show exactly what is going on.

Also some additional such a what he has been eating, how long it has had this problem...etc.

Many times growths on the side of the beak are start out as bits of food stuck to the corners of the beak, especially if you are feeding alot of soft foods. If left on the coners of the beak harmful yeast and/or bacteria start to grow there. yeast will take root into the tissue. 

If you have an avian vet an antifungal (which is taken orally, and the dosage calculated for the weight of the bird) such as Diflucan gets absorbed into the intestinal tract and travels thru the bloodstream which enables it to treat any affected area that yeast may be syspect. Antibiotics work the same way.

If it is a lump resulting from yeast it will take about a week or so of dipping a Q-tip in vinegar and swabbing the ares 3-4 times a day. *Do not* try to rub or pick off the lump. it takes about 3 days for the roots of the lump to break loose from the skin.

I also moved this thread/posting to the Health section of the forum.


----------

